# V neck chacoan



## Justsomedude (May 27, 2016)

hey this is for the gu gurus out there if your tegu has the v marking under the head does that guarantee that it's a chacoan.? I'm guessing not don't really care either way just curious enough lol


----------



## Walter1 (May 27, 2016)

Ok. I'll take a stab. We begin with not knowing if the Chacoan morph is just a pattern found in a population or if it is a regionally-distinct form unto itself. We do know that differences are often falsely marketed for money. The V-neck and I think the dark teardrop are markers for either Blues and/or Chacoans. I can't stress enough that these named types are yet unknown to be biologically meaningful even though heritable. 

Dive in one and all.


----------



## Justsomedude (May 28, 2016)

Thanks man overall I have to agree I feel like tegus are so loosely exported and interbred that finding true bloods is next to impossible.


----------



## Walter1 (May 28, 2016)

Justsomedude said:


> Thanks man overall I have to agree I feel like tegus are so loosely exported and interbred that finding true bloods is next to impossible.


Yes, loosely exported and interbred- confuses and makes harder to know what's regionally-distinct, if at all.


----------

